# DC Area Haunts 2012



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

What better way to get fired up for the holiday than a visit to a commercial haunt.

Well last Friday we hit *Doomsday Asylum* at the Bowie Baysox stadium in Bowie, MD. We were able to score discounted tickets and we did have fun. They have lots of great props and animated effects, but seemed to be lacking in actors. No drop down panels and only a couple of grabbers. To be honest I was a little disappointed.

Planning to hit *Vampire Manor* in Bel Alton, MD. We've been the past 2 years and its been great. This haunt is inside a 1960's 2-story brick house and is owned and operated by the Charles County Dive and Rescue Team. They put on a great show and all proceeds go to funding their equipment and operations.

I started this thread in hopes of finding someone who has been to *Paxton Manor* in Leesburg, VA? Just heard about it this year... its inside an 1800's Victorian mansion which looks pretty creepy even without the props and decor. Apparently they began preparations last February and have lots of trained actors this year.

Which DC Area Haunts have you been to? How were they?


----------

